# My Signum Camper.



## Asgarth1977 (May 13, 2018)

Well as you know next week, we will be going up north for few days, and while my old focus did the trick for myself, i had to come up with a new design for my signum.

So her she is, Siggy the Signum!!!!



Start of her conversion, whoop whoop.


Floor and cooking island inserted, the wooden floor is lifted by pallet planks from the backseats and booth, the cooking island is small, however it fits a 2pit gas burner if need be, and the box below the island holds all cooking gear + gas for my 1 pit stove.


One more storage crate with random bits and bobs like plates, bowls, cutlery, foldable washing bowl, foldable bucket, and foldable siff, foldable kettle, a 20l water tank, 2 foldable chairs and a camping table neatly behind the passenger seat, and set in a non slidable area for safety when driving, in between the cooking island and the storage crate is a little space for a backpack or perhaps one of those 8l pressure bottles, which i have one converted into a shower for when i am out and about by myself.


Bed ready and made, it has a 1 inch thick memory foam topper cut to size and a queen size bedding folded up to become a sleeping bag which fits 2 normal or 1 very comfortable.


Well this is it, as it looks like you can see trough the windows, but you actually can not when it is dark, due to window tint, used flash on my phone for images, also put back a sticker i copied from website and laminated on the from window, and my own made laminated print on the back, coloured with black by hand.

Just a quick note, as it looks like the wooden floor is attached to the car itself, it is actually not, it is made out of 2 pieces and can be removed with a few easy steps to convert the car back to become a normal car for when i need it as such, just a few screws to unpin it from the carpet and it can be taken out, thats why it looks like there is a gap in between the floor pieces.
Also the floor and stuff will be carpetted to hide the wood pieces and give it a more nicer look once i got the carpet bought, but for now this will have to do.

On it's way is a coleman 5 porch when i have the cash for extension on the back, which i will be custom fit so you can then stand, cook and sit out of the wind and rain and not have to be stuck in the car in bad weather.

Anywho, i hope you like it so far, and give me some feedback on what i might have missed.

Thank you.......

Michael


----------



## phillybarbour (May 14, 2018)

Very stealth and straight forward and many if the best things are.


----------



## trevskoda (May 14, 2018)

Nice but i would not stop after dark and ask directions from any ladies.:scared:


----------



## saxonborg (May 15, 2018)

Just thinking your wooden box/table could be replaced by a decent sized coolbox which obviously can be used for storage as well as a small table and keeping things cool for a short time.


----------



## Asgarth1977 (May 15, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> Just thinking your wooden box/table could be replaced by a decent sized coolbox which obviously can be used for storage as well as a small table and keeping things cool for a short time.



Good idea, however as the car only has limited space, i needed some storage area for my cooking gear.
Food and such can be bought on the day, which i understand can not always be done.

As i still have headroom space at my passenger door for an extra storage block, i could make a slide out where the coolbox could rest, and make it so that the crate which is now on the floor, be on some sort of shelving unit.
The car is by all means not done, this is just a rough build for next weekend, remember it has to sleep 2 and a small jack russel, whilst keeping the front seats as normal.

Perhaps i will create the slideout idea today for your coolbox tip, mucho gracias.

Pictures will follow.

Michael


----------



## Asgarth1977 (May 15, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Nice but i would not stop after dark and ask directions from any ladies.:scared:



I think it would be them asking me for a ride along, cause they might get scared in the dark all by there lonesome self xD 


/ME hides from wifes baseball bat :hammer:


----------



## Asgarth1977 (May 15, 2018)

Quick question about them cool boxes, as we dont have a lot of space in our car, would this be a good option to have ?

Halfords 8 Litre 12V In-Car Electri...

This would fit snugg in between our seats, or a small space where the water tank is now, i know it is not big, but for what it is worth, get small milk for the few days out, cheese and meat, butter etc etc i think would fit in there for like what 3 days or so ?

Anyone has had this fridge from halfords ? and can give some feedback, as their website only consists of possitive reviews.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 15, 2018)

A BIG WELL DONE YOU,,,
Brilliant, Now Have Fun !.

If you’re around Sutton Scotney, Reading, Oxford, Then Swindon Over the next few days Look Out for a Dribbling Zombie & Come Over for Coffee!.


----------



## Asgarth1977 (May 15, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> A BIG WELL DONE YOU,,,
> Brilliant, Now Have Fun !.
> 
> If you’re around Sutton Scotney, Reading, Oxford, Then Swindon Over the next few days Look Out for a Dribbling Zombie & Come Over for Coffee!.



Not going down but up north, but thank you anyways for the invite, will definitely look you up somewhere around when i am going out after i come back from the lochs.
Let me know where you about, then i will headup and come for a drink.


----------



## Asgarth1977 (May 15, 2018)

Small little area i measured, for a 14L active coolbox from halfords.
Water container is now completely secure, and i have a little area where i can place stuff, or when i cook, i can use it as a worktop to cut stuff or prepare stuff.


All carpeted, not the most professional job, however doing it with a kitchen knife and a blunt paper scissor i think i managed just fine.


Memory foam topper back in place.


Bed remade, and as it looks like, the kitchen island area is just big enough to fit one of my crates on top.

So that is it for now with my conversion, have to wait now till i get some cash for the cool box which you can see below.

It is just big enough to hold a 2 pint milk bottle standing up, and some spare space for the other goodies that need to be kept cool, also this thing can keep your food warm if you set it to that option.
Other than that, my car is not topped up to the max for what i want it to do, so now roll on camping trips.

Michael


----------



## Asgarth1977 (May 18, 2018)

Last minute addition to the car.


Also bought the 14L active coolbox from Halfords, and fits neatly in the cubbyhole i created on the passenger side back door.

Michael


----------

